# Wow, look at this Theatre/Concert Hall!



## MillburyAuditorium (Jan 10, 2010)

I was looking on youtube, and I saw this amazing theatre that can be transformed into a concert hall in eight hours.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhKqDJWO9Hg[/media]


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 11, 2010)

With all that work, I think I'd rather just have a concert in a theater. 

But that is very cool. Props to whoever thought that up.


----------



## Footer (Jan 11, 2010)

My only question is... what do they do to the ceiling? Yes, the seating moves but the ceiling of a venue has a drastic effect on the sound.


----------



## MNBallet (Jan 11, 2010)

First half of the video I'm going: "yea, I do that everyday, what's so cool?"
Then the second half and you see entire walls and box seat moving around. Pretty cool, but I think way too much work. In the end, all they did was add a few box seats on the stage. I think with a good shell a better sound image could have been made with less work.

I thought the pit going up with no one on it, only to go about half way, and then go back down for more work just a few seconds later, I thought "Union break"

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2010)

A similar venue in California: Cerritos Center for the Performing Arts.

Neither is as astonishing as the facility discussed in this thread: RIVER ROCK CASINO RESORT, RICHMOND, BC, however.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 12, 2010)

The Melbourne Convention Centre was built last year. The Plenary hall has the same automated floor system as that casino.
[pdf]http://www.av.net.au/contents/issue_7/mcec_plenary.pdf

Rated to handle a full truck in flat floor mode...


----------

